# Holiday FROM Dubai



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Having not had any holiday yet this year, the Mrs and I need a break. She needs to be at the grand prix 11-13 Nov, so actually we might consider taking two separate week-long breaks.

So where is good this time of year, and how to go about arranging it in Dubai?

What are the agents like? DNATA, Emirates Holidays, other recommendations? I have some Skywards points built up, are they better used just on flights or on holiday packages with Emirates?

Or is it better to book a resort somewhere and flights separately? Are Fly Dubai and other regional airways a bit cheaper?

We've got about 12-15k set aside. We're both European so want to head east or south, not back towards Europe. Mix of interest and relax. Thoughts about India, Indonesia (Bali), Sri Lanka, other Asia or perhaps Madagascar/Seychelles?

Thoughts, advice, experiences anyone?

Thanks, Lamp


----------



## Chanty (Oct 22, 2011)

*Holiday from Dubai*

Hi,

I would recommend Seychelles of course. It is not far from Dubai and It is best you take advantage of this beautiful country whilst you are close. The tour operators you mentioned are good at selling Seychelles but a lot of the Seychelles hotels accept direct bookings as well. You can check the Seychelles.travel for some interesting offer. Emirates have flights twice a day to Seychelles and Etihad will be starting in November so you will have a good bargain. There is so much to do in the Seychelles and so much to see. I am sure you will love it. Enjoy! I would recommend La Reserve hotel in Praslin.
Chanty


----------



## RudyZ (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't have a clue how to book here in Dubai as I'm just arrived, but my cousin has been 1 month in Sri Lanka, and the photos she brought back, the light in her eyes when she speaks about this country makes me feel going there too, so I guess it might be a good place to take some vacations. 


I also have a question : one of my dreams is to go around the Himalaya, so I was thinking about going to Nepal first. Do you know if there is any restriction from Dubai, or if someone has already been there to give me some tips ? 


Thanks in advance !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the last time that I booked anything with a travel agency was at least 15 years ago. It almost always works out cheaper to do it yourself over the net and for me that is part of the fun of organising it myself and searching for the best deals. 
Haven`t been to the Seychelles but i`ve been to Mauritius, fabulous, but it is going to be hard to do it on your budget as these Islands set themeselves up as Honeymoon and couples retreats and know how to charge accordingly. 
If you haven`t been to Thailand that is a much better bet as the flights, hotels and general cost of being there are much cheaper. I`d recommend either Phuket or Koh Samui for a first trip. 
If you want to use Flydubai a good place to visit close to home is Jordan as there is so much to see from Jerash in the North to Aqaba in the south via the Dead Sea, Wadi Rum and of course unmissable Petra, we had a great time there.
As per the rules of the forum I`m not allowed to name any other websites but if you want to find and organise Hotels i`d recommend you google agoda as that site has very competitive prices and is a very proffesional setup.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I agree with Felix. Why pay a travel agent to organise things when it's so easy online. Choices places is part of the fun IMO. 

Nepal and Sri Lanka are both easy trips with flydubai, air Arabia or emirates. Both 3-4 hours so can't work out why I haven't been yet. Was thinking about Sri lanka for eid but think it'll stil be the rainy season. 

Jordan and Lebanon are both excellent places for a short break. Cheap and quick to get too and loads to see. Ditto Egypt when things calm down. 

India's also a great option but getting visa is SUCH a hassle I've cancelled more than 1 trip due to the endless p1ssing around that's required....


----------

